# Lake Erie Walleye Trail, Magee East, April 11 review



## Lake Erie Walleye Trail (Jan 18, 2013)

Monster walleyes and huge baskets at the Cabela&#8217;s, Crown Battery, Sharpnack Direct, Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT) season opener hosted by Magee East Marina and Campground.

After gale force winds most of the day on Friday, the sold-out field of two-person teams headed out under sunny skies and a light breeze Saturday morning. &#8220;We listened to feedback from our anglers and made a few changes during the offseason&#8221; said LEWT Tournament Director Jeff Lash. &#8220;We increased the entry fee and payout percentage, and this resulted in a record number of early bird teams and overall participation. We also created the LEWT Knockout Challenge, which is a bracketed head-to-head challenge where two teams go against each other at each tournament and only one can advance. This added $6400 in prize money and also a lot of excitement.&#8221;

After what ended up being an ideal weather day on the lake, the team of Marc Schulte and Mel Parker took the win and $3250 with five fish weighing in at 52.60#. Second place went to father and son team Aaron and Wyatt Humbert with 50.34 pounds, Jason Kopf and Roger Riggs grabbed the third spot with 50.15 pounds.

The first place Big Fish cash award of $640 also went to Schulte and Parker for landing the largest fish of the tournament weighing 12.82#. In a first and second place sweep of the Big Fish award, Aaron and Wyatt Humbert pocketed $420 with a 12.45 pound walleye.

Long time LEWT supporter Sharpnack Direct offers a cash prize to the highest finishing LEWT angler who owns a vehicle purchased from Sharpnack. Aaron Humbert won the $150 cash award.

Medina Plating sponsors our Early Bird award that goes to the top finishing team that entered all four events before the Early Bird deadline. Schulte and Parker continued their collection of the top awards by winning this $150 prize.

The top five teams all reported that they were trolling crankbaits on or near the reef complex to pull their winning fish. A total of 265 walleye were brought to the scales by 58 teams, with the average weight being an incredible 8.10 pounds!

Big thanks to Eric Hirzel, Ted Thomas and their friendly staff at &#8220;Magee East&#8221; for once again being a fantastic host. LEWT anglers donated 105 of their walleyes which the WBSA paid to have filleted. This resulted in over 300 pounds of filets donated to the Sandusky Volunteers of America, Crossroads shelter.

The remaining 2015 LEWT schedule is as follows:
April 25 &#8211; Lakeside - Lakevue Marina &#8220;Hi-Way Bait, Tackle and Lodging LEWT&#8221;
May 16 &#8211; Sandusky &#8211; City Ramp &#8220;Ole Pete Memorial LEWT&#8221; 
June 6&7 &#8211;Huron- City Ramp &#8211; &#8220;FishHuronOhio.com LEWT Championship&#8221; 

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) is a social based club for anglers that fish in the Western and Central Basins of Lake Erie and its tributaries. The WBSA operates the popular LEWT tournament series on Lake Erie. Membership is open to anyone interested in fishing, no matter their location or skill level. Our goal is to present information in a manner that will help sustain and improve fishing in one of the greatest inland sport fisheries in the world. Scientific information, fishing techniques, locations and presentations are presented at our meetings by expert and knowledgeable speakers and tournament anglers from our group. These anglers are very open with techniques, and will help any member that is trying to learn new methods.

For a complete list of the tournament results, or for more information about the LEWT please visit www.wbsa.us You can also find us on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/wbsalewt


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Did they fish this weekend?


----------

